# Abstract Seascapes C&C



## squirrels (Apr 4, 2013)

I've been spending a lot of time playing with abstract landscapes since I saw this post http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...-best-abstract-landscapes-i-ve-ever-seen.html. This morning I had a little breakthrough, so I'm all jazzed up with enthusiasm.

1 Calm



.

2 Rainstorm





3 Wave


----------



## bentcountershaft (Apr 4, 2013)

I like them all, but I'm really enjoying Rainstorm right now.  A lot.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm on my iPod and can't wait to see these bigger! Love love love!


----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 4, 2013)

I LOVE the first one, great job!


----------



## squirrels (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks you guys!!

:smileys:


----------



## ceeboy14 (Apr 4, 2013)

Like all but only the third one speaks to me and in a quite soft and sensuous way...it's like sheer lingerie, just enough to cover yet still lure the eyes...and that's as far as I'm going with that thought.


----------



## Benco (Apr 4, 2013)

Excellent. I love the dramitic look of the second one.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 4, 2013)

Absolutely luscious images!!!! Frances had better watch out!


----------



## mishele (Apr 4, 2013)

Awesome stuff!! I love the last on even more after reading ceeboy14's comment.
I've been inspired!! :hail:


----------



## sm4him (Apr 4, 2013)

#1 for me. I love #3 as well, but #1 makes me feel calm and peaceful--and I'm currently at work and growing more irritated by the minute at the fact that I can't finish MY work because someone else has finished THEIRS, so I could USE a little CALM and PEACE, before I have to hurt someone. :lmao:


----------



## PixelRabbit (Apr 4, 2013)

Ok my suspicions are confirmed, big they are even more delicious  Fantastic C!


----------



## squirrels (Apr 4, 2013)

ceeboy14 said:


> Like all but only the third one speaks to me and in a quite soft and sensuous way...it's like sheer lingerie, just enough to cover yet still lure the eyes...and that's as far as I'm going with that thought.


:shock:  ... :lmao: The shocked smiley is my favorite, any chance to use it and I'm going to! Whoa, I were going to write a book, I'd want your quote on the cover!



Benco said:


> Excellent. I love the dramitic look of the second one.


Thanks!!



Derrel said:


> Absolutely luscious images!!!! Frances had better watch out!


Derrel, that means so much coming from you!



mishele said:


> Awesome stuff!! I love the last on even more after reading ceeboy14's comment.
> I've been inspired!!


Thanks! Me too! 



sm4him said:


> #1 for me. I love #3 as well, but #1 makes me feel calm and peaceful--and I'm currently at work and growing more irritated by the minute at the fact that I can't finish MY work because someone else has finished THEIRS, so I could USE a little CALM and PEACE, before I have to hurt someone.


:goodvibe: Sending you good vibes, but if that doesn't work then call in the death deer!




PixelRabbit said:


> Ok my suspicions are confirmed, big they are even more delicious  Fantastic C!


Woohoo!


----------



## Mully (Apr 4, 2013)

Very nice images but #3 is just Great!  The tones really make it special.


----------



## otherprof (Apr 4, 2013)

Bravo! Particularly for Rainstorm and Wave. I found Calm a bit too realistic for the series, but very good out of the context of abstract landscape.


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 4, 2013)

They are all great but I love #1 the most.


----------



## jowensphoto (Apr 4, 2013)

LOVE "Calm." I think the titles all fit well, but I immediately felt calm just looking at that photo, not even seeing the title.

Have you ever done prints on metallic paper? I'm thinking these would look GREAT printed that way. I really like the results I got when I used WHCC for metallics (plus the blowpop that comes with the prints is always nice!).


----------



## squirrels (Apr 4, 2013)

jowensphoto said:


> LOVE "Calm." I think the titles all fit well, but I immediately felt calm just looking at that photo, not even seeing the title.
> 
> Have you ever done prints on metallic paper? I'm thinking these would look GREAT printed that way. I really like the results I got when I used WHCC for metallics (plus the blowpop that comes with the prints is always nice!).




I haven't, but that sounds like fun! I'll have to give it a try!


----------

